# Anybody plowing with a newer Can Am



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey guys. Thinking about upgrading to a new Can Am 650 XT. 

Anybody plowing with one of the newer Can Am's? If so, how's the frame holding up? Any trouble with the shifter binding? 

Thanks


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

Been plowing with my 800 since I bought it new in late 05. No troubles at all. They shifter is a bit of a pain sometimes but you will get used to it really fast.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks mud,

What does the shifter do? How do you work around it... move from side to side or front to back on the quad to get it to catch?


----------



## skamaniac (Aug 24, 2009)

It shifts easier if you let it idle down for a second before you try to shift. Also, raise the handle before moving it into position.


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

this is second season plowin and all is good with my 800.the only problem i have is when plowin and having my extra lights on it draws on the battery pretty hard. my shifts a little tough too , but that is due to my stealth snorkel job. she is a beast, heavy and no shortage of power!!! looks like she might get a workout with the 24" of snow coming!!!!!!


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

skamaniac;913122 said:


> It shifts easier if you let it idle down for a second before you try to shift. Also, raise the handle before moving it into position.


Interesting... do you mean pull up on the handle while shifting?

Thanks


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

hoopdogusa;913860 said:


> this is second season plowin and all is good with my 800.the only problem i have is when plowin and having my extra lights on it draws on the battery pretty hard. my shifts a little tough too , but that is due to my stealth snorkel job. she is a beast, heavy and no shortage of power!!! looks like she might get a workout with the 24" of snow coming!!!!!!


hoopdogusa,

Thanks! Where you located in PA? I'm looking for a good dealer recommendation too.


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

i'm in the southern part of the state near gettysburg. i use motorsports in hanover ,pa. they have treated my family good so far. we are getting freakin hammered with snow already!!!!!!! got like 6" since 4 this morning!!!!!!


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

All I have to do if it doesn't want to shift is work the shifter back in the other direction and drop it into the next position then re shift back the the desired gear.

It doesn't happen every time but will happen once in a while. It has kinda gotten to the point where it doesn't phase me at all anymore, just work the lever back one notch then back to the desired gear position.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

mud;915106 said:


> All I have to do if it doesn't want to shift is work the shifter back in the other direction and drop it into the next position then re shift back the the desired gear.
> 
> It doesn't happen every time but will happen once in a while. It has kinda gotten to the point where it doesn't phase me at all anymore, just work the lever back one notch then back to the desired gear position.


Check you engine idle and make sure it is set to specs as high idle causes all kinds of shifting problems.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

hoopdogusa;914610 said:


> i'm in the southern part of the state near gettysburg. i use motorsports in hanover ,pa. they have treated my family good so far. we are getting freakin hammered with snow already!!!!!!! got like 6" since 4 this morning!!!!!!


Thanks man... little to far for me to drive.

Get out there and plow that stuff!


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

skywagon, the idle is fine, computer controlled on the can-am's anyway. The linkage is just a bit sticky on them even when adjusted properly.


----------

